# Photography for the BBC Philharmonic



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum but I though you might be interested to see a recent photography commission I have done for the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra. I was lucky enough to be asked to create images of the Orchestra and also a set of bespoke landscapes images to illustrate there 2011 - 2012 season.

You can see some of this work within *this gallery*, along with some more info about this project. On the landscape images if you click on the 'Info' tag to the top left of the image you can find out about the concert it was created for.

Hope you like the work and any feedback welcome, I'm just getting going on the 2nd seasons images at the moment, so doing lots of research for relevent locations across the UK.

Thanks,
Andrew Brooks
@AndrewPBrooks


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Some beautiful imagery there Andrew.
Great work


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Cwarchc, was a gift of a project to work on, and a real chance to explore some of the ideas of Romantic Era painting within my photography.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Great photos, im a budding photographer myself - why did you choose to shoot all the landscapes into the light with the sun in frame?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Emiellucifuge, I like the shape that back lighting gives an object or space, if the light comes from behind it really defines something and gives it good 3D shape and also seems to draw you into an image.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I agree but in these photos youve done the opposite with the light coming on front, i just wondered why thats all...


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

These are spectacular photos! Great job Andrew.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the photos very much. Not sure if the flautist would agree that the flute is more important than the player, but...

My main complaint is that you have been let down by the designer in images 10 and 11 - there are lots of mistakes and inconsistencies in the text.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful photos Andrew!
The Photography Talk video was also very cool and informative, truly gives a sense of the creative process behind these photos.


----------

